# rhinestone transfer and ironing press



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

Can I apply rhinestone transfers with a ironing press?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes you can there post here about Rhinestones you may want to go to the top and Search Rhinestones.

here are the post
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t58532.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t61453.html


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

wc33144 said:


> Can I apply rhinestone transfers with a ironing press?


 
Hi,

Your asking if you can apply these with abig iron press, like at the cleaners type? 

You can apply these transfer by heat press or with a household iron.


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

cleaners type


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

I think it would work, it's just a big iron. Applied with no steam and the use of a protective sheet or teflon sheet.


----------



## Moey (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can purchase reasonable Rhinestone motif transfers in the south florida area? I prefer to be able to go into a location and hand pick what I like. I am looking to stay under $1 to $3 mark per item for med-small motif's and under the $5-$9 mark for large transfer motifs. Specifically, I am looking at trying to locate a very good variety of things to pick from (panthers, skulls, crosses), (faith based), (sports), (wine shirts). Any help is greatly appreciated. If the price is right I would also look at ordering on line but small orders to be sure the product is good first. I know of some in NY, reasonable. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Moey, where are you located?


----------



## Moey (Mar 19, 2009)

South Florida (Miami to Palm Beach)-do you know of any? thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Only one I know of is ZBSL...but they are not cheap...good but not cheap. Moey..not sure you will find what you seek...Doubt you will find the el cheapies you are looking for. I do the motifs and not way would I make a $1 motif...(unless it is just two stones!)


----------



## kelleym (Apr 28, 2009)

I am looking for clarification on using a household iron to applying the hotfix rhinestones. I read the lessons on making your own rhinestone pattern and feel I could handle that. I am just making shirts for myself and my daughter, so investing in a heat press is not really an option. But...I don't want the stones to fall off after the second washing either. Any suggestions? I have the hotfix wand, but am looking to creating patterns that would have many stones. Thanks!
Great forum by the way; I've enjoyed reading several threads.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelley, 
You can apply them with household iron, they will not stay on as well as heat press, with pressure and higher heat,, and if one falls off, just have some extra stones, ready to iron on, in case,, 
Most of us that make transfers ship extra stones with our Rhinestone Transfers, incase you loose one or two or shifting while shipping occures,, so if you loose one just lay it in the place where it came off, cover with pillow case and re iron,, to seal the new one on..
If you need any help,, let me know,, i will be glad to help,
sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

All so make sure you turn the shirt inside out and press it again so this way you know they will stay there..


----------

